# Sesathin



## 357mag (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone here have any experience with Sesathin for fat loss?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 19, 2005)

Guess not.

Which is rather suprising, considering how effective it is, and how good it is for general health.

But I will bump this, because I know a number of members here have used the product.


----------



## silencer (Feb 19, 2005)

I went to the Avant Labs website and read up on it, but why personally do you think it is a good product TP? I'm guessing you tried it, what did you experience from it ?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 19, 2005)

It is just a damn good all around product.  It is a potent anti-oxidant, an anti-inflammatory, supports healthy cholesterol and in some actually lowers cholesterol, and beneficial to other systems (namely REDOX, among others) as well.

It is also very good for fat-loss and even better for fighting fat gain.

What have I personally noticed?  Personally, I do not get the dramatic fat loss effects that many have reported.  I have noticed a slight benefit to fat loss when I high dose it, and it is unbelievably effective when I have cheated, though I am still able to "out eat" SesaThin when I try. 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## silencer (Feb 19, 2005)

I am extremely interested in the cholestrol benefits actually, as my family has a generally high cholesterol via the genes. I remember when my blood examination came back last year everything was Picture perfect except for cholesterol which was slightly above the average range, so I might actually purchase the product, but when I am taking it while bulking would is stop my gains? or would it stop the 'Crap' coming onto my mid section..or will it even reduce it?


----------



## Yunier (Feb 19, 2005)

I am very excited to try my SesaThin. I am keeping a close log in my journal.

TP how high was your "high dosage" ?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 20, 2005)

Can't say anything about the effect on blood lipids/cholesterol cause i didn't get anything checked, and i didn't notice any anti-inflammitory effects, but the increased fat buring was definately evident during the first or two of use. I was only using 2 caps/day too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just started using it yesterday and as with all Avant products I expect good results from it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 20, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> I am very excited to try my SesaThin. I am keeping a close log in my journal.
> 
> TP how high was your "high dosage" ?



3-4 caps, 2-3 times per day.  I need to mega dose everything.

It *may* hinder gains some, but mostly it will prevent fat gain while bulking.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Just started using it yesterday and as with all Avant products I expect good results from it.



It's meant to be a good anti-inflammitory in most, so it may help you with your over-swolen head.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> It's meant to be a good anti-inflammitory in most, so it may help you with your over-swolen head.


Doubt it. Only part of me that big


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2005)

I just got some sesathin and thyroid fuel for when I come off T3 in a few days.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2005)

I hear a lot about T3 but haven't found any info. What's T3 and where can I read some info on it?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2005)

Anabolic Zone

Triiodothyronine

What is this, Amateur hour?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 20, 2005)

Its just Rock.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't use Sesathin for fat loss per se. I use it in conjunction with regular fish oil caps for the overall health benefits. I would be curious though to get my cholesterol checked. However, I would not have a comparison to "before Sesathin," shall we say.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I don't use Sesathin for fat loss per se. I use it in conjunction with regular fish oil caps for the overall health benefits. I would be curious though to get my cholesterol checked. However, I would not have a comparison to "before Sesathin," shall we say.



That is pretty much how/why I take it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Its just Rock.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 24, 2005)

I tried this for the first time today.  I thought you all said it tasted like shit.  Doesn't really taste like anything to me, a mildly obnoxious aftertaste, but not much else.  I guess most of you have never tried Arginine, that shit is not even remotely palatable.  Sesathin tastes like Pizza compared to arginine.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 25, 2005)

I quite like the taste.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

I don't like the taste so I mix it into my shakes and tuna. Can't even tell then. And on a side note, been on it for about 1 week and have noticed I'm leaner and more lbs are off the scale


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 25, 2005)

Many people notice its fat loss effects immediately (not I) which is nice.

We resolved much of the taste issue.  If you still can't stand it, buy the caps, or add it to a citrus flavored drink.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

Or just mix it into your food. When I do that I don't notice it at all


----------



## Robboe (Feb 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't like the taste so I mix it into my shakes and tuna. Can't even tell then. And on a side note, been on it for about 1 week and have noticed I'm leaner and more lbs are off the scale



Within 4 days of starting 2 caps/day, i'd dropped 1lb with no change in diet.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> We resolved much of the taste issue.  If you still can't stand it, buy the caps, or add it to a citrus flavored drink.



good to know.  it was a little rough in the beginning.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Within 4 days of starting 2 caps/day, i'd dropped 1lb with no change in diet.


 There was no change in my diet either.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 25, 2005)

Its been three days (not including today) since I started taking 1.25ml 3x a day: Morning, before workout and post workout. I feel leaner but I am not sure if I lost any weight yet. I don't have a scale to weight myself in an empty stomach in the mornings. However, I am not going by weight but rather how I look. So Its still too early for me to tell...


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 25, 2005)

Tastes fine to me 

Kind of a nutty flavour


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 25, 2005)

Well, I lost 8 lbs overnight.

Had 2 servings of sesathin, and Indian food in between.  Went to bed with a rapid heart rate but thought nothing about it.  Woke up this am and pissed about a gallon of water out of my ass.  I am assuming I got some bad Indian food, but has anyone ever had such a reaction to sesathin?  I don't know if I am allergic to the sesathin or not, I am not allergic to anything as far as I know other than seasonal allerges, plus I used to eat like 4 Big Macs on the way home from wrestling tourneys in high school so I doubt I am allergic to sesame seeds in general.

I will try one serving late tonight and see how it goes.  So far all I have gotten down was a half bowl of cheerios.

I had food poisoning twice before and this was as bad I had had it, although I never threw up.  I love Indian food so I would hate to taker away it's DA rating, but I am 99% sure that was the issue.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 25, 2005)

Ouch.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 25, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I guess most of you have never tried Arginine, that shit is not even remotely palatable.  Sesathin tastes like Pizza compared to arginine.


I agree. Arginine is the nastiest stuff I have ever put in my mouth. I can gargle CEE and Sesathin without blinking, but arginine must be put in caps--which sucks since you have to take so much. I need to get more sesathin for my pct. Where is the cheapest place to buy it these days?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 26, 2005)

Most likely either BN.com or nutraplanet.com.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 26, 2005)

Yep, same price. Thanks.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 3, 2005)

Holy fuck I feel really good right now.  The little aches and pains I always have seem to be gone, it is really weird.  Also, maybe a slight mood alteration, but this may just be from the fact that these aches are gone.  Really sweet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Holy fuck I feel really good right now.  The little aches and pains I always have seem to be gone, it is really weird.  Also, maybe a slight mood alteration, but this may just be from the fact that these aches are gone.  Really sweet.


I notice my elbow hasn't been bothering me anywhere near what it used to since taking the sesathin


----------



## TOMO (Mar 3, 2005)

*Dale*

I Had A Very Similar Response To Sesathin, After 3 Days Developed Palpatations. Had Not Changed Anything Else In My Diet.  I Stopped Taking It And Have Debated Starting Again.  My Only Theory Is Could It Have Released Excess Amounts Of Caffeine Or Other Stimulants From My Liver Into My System???


----------



## topolo (Mar 3, 2005)

it made me want to bang Rupaul


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 3, 2005)

TOMO said:
			
		

> I Had A Very Similar Response To Sesathin, After 3 Days Developed Palpatations. Had Not Changed Anything Else In My Diet.  I Stopped Taking It And Have Debated Starting Again.  My Only Theory Is Could It Have Released Excess Amounts Of Caffeine Or Other Stimulants From My Liver Into My System???




Who knows, I feel terrific right now.


----------



## topolo (Mar 3, 2005)

good for you Dale, are you going to rub one out?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> good for you Dale, are you going to rub one out?




I heard that what sesathin looks like


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I heard that what sesathin looks like


 Great, thanks for putting that image in my head now Jake


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I heard that what sesathin looks like



Maybe for people like you with gonorrhea, I know my jizz ain't yellow.  

And yes, Topolo, I did just rub one out.  Best way to get going in the morning.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 4, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I did just rub one out.


If you could sell it for the price of sesathin, you would have a good hustle going.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 4, 2005)

TOMO said:
			
		

> I Had A Very Similar Response To Sesathin, After 3 Days Developed Palpatations. Had Not Changed Anything Else In My Diet.  I Stopped Taking It And Have Debated Starting Again.  My Only Theory Is Could It Have Released Excess Amounts Of Caffeine Or Other Stimulants From My Liver Into My System???




Hey, are you taking ANY other supplements?

After taking 3-6 grams of Fish Oil I hardly, if ever, get irregular heart beat. Do some research...Nonetheless Fish and Omega-3 Fatty Acids are very important in any diet so you should get some.



> New information has emerged about how omega-3 fatty acids affect heart function (including antiarrhythmic effects), hemodynamics (cardiac mechanics) and arterial endothelial function.  These findings are outlined in our November 2002 Scientific Statement, ???Fish Consumption, Fish Oil, Omega-3 Fatty Acids and Cardiovascular Disease.???
> 
> _http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=4632_ [ Source from above ]
> 
> _http://www.pinc.com/healthnews/fishoils.html_ [Good Read ]



Please research and if you decide to start taking Fish Oil make sure to update us man.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 4, 2005)

People are finally starting to see the anti0-inflamatory, and anti-oxidant effects.

Awesome.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 4, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> People are finally starting to see the anti0-inflamatory, and anti-oxidant effects.
> 
> Awesome.


 I love Sesathin.


----------



## TOMO (Mar 7, 2005)

*yunier*

I take 3 grams of fish oil a day ,maybe 150mg of caffeine a day and drink 3-4 cups of green tea.  You said it "rarely gave you palps" does this mean you have also experienced it?  It does not make sense unless I am alergic to it.  Just started the sesathin again at 1 serving a day will see what happens. The only change in my diet, was the Sesathin when i started getting them.


----------

